# Guess what I've got?



## Chile Chef (Dec 26, 2009)

I've got enough christmas money, I can buy my masterbult smokeshouse 30 in smoker which I did. 


I should have it in a few day's and I have a few questions?

1.Can I use 2 to 3 different kind of wood in the smoker at the same time?

2.Can I also use burbon instead of water in the woodchip dish?

3.How long do you smoke green/red peppers / or all chilies peppers?

4.Can you smoke deli cheese, meats, if they're normal deli cheeses & meats?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are some recipes from their website. 
Masterbuilt Turkey Fryer (it says turkey fryer, but it is using their smoker)
I don't know why one would want to smoke deli meats. They are more expensive to begin with, and you risk drying them out just to get a little smoke taste. I would start from scratch and make my own "deli" meats, using fresh meat or home made sausage. I think it would be more cost efficient and taste better. (and have less sodium)
I would also not mix a whole ot of different wood, the point would be to use  a particular wood for that particular flavor. Maybe mix two woods, but I wouldn't do three different kinds.
I would think that using bourbon could be dangerous in an electric smoke. I think it could be flammable. But, i could be wrong on that one.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you Wyogal, The smoker I've purchased has a place where you can add liquid to it, so you can smoke the liquid and get that flavor if you wanted too. 

And I think you could be right about mixing woods. Oh yes before I forget, Thank you for the link to the main website.


FYI, I've never smoked before that's why I've asked about the deli meats. And the only type of grilling I've ever done was on the gorge foreman, lol!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 26, 2009)

Have fun! 
And seriously, I'd stay away from flammable liquid and try fresh meats. That way you can control the sodium, like not adding any salt. It will be much healthier for you than deli meat.


----------



## Chile Chef (Dec 26, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Have fun!
> And seriously, I'd stay away from flammable liquid and try fresh meats. That way you can control the sodium, like not adding any salt. It will be much healthier for you than deli meat.


I was planning on it trust me, I don't want to go back to the hospital.


----------



## PaniniGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok, here is what I would do:

Soak the meat in whatever flammable beverage you are planning on.

as for the cheese - yes you can smoke it - just do it at a low temperature (low and slow)

Multiple woods - go for it - I love hickory and mesquite.  Also throwing in some applewood gives a real nice finish,

Experiment and have fun


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Feb 3, 2010)

I cannot find a spec on this box. Just a caution that cheeses are usually smoked in a cold smoker. A separate chamber is used to generate the smoke and the smoke is channeled to a second chamber where the food is kept. The length  of the channel determines how much heat makes it to the second chamber. Smoking cheeses in a regular smoker will get you delicious, smokey, melted cheese.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 13, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> I cannot find a spec on this box. Just a caution that cheeses are usually smoked in a cold smoker. A separate chamber is used to generate the smoke and the smoke is channeled to a second chamber where the food is kept. The length of the channel determines how much heat makes it to the second chamber. Smoking cheeses in a regular smoker will get you delicious, smokey, melted cheese.


 
Good point, although some smokers can get low enough that you can add a big tray of ice below the cheese to keep it cool.  What temp is low enough, I don't know.....but nothing wrong w/melted cheese.  Keep crackers nearby.  

Wouldn't be hard to do, smoke something in the smoker and run dryer vent hose from the vent to a cardboard box w/a rack in it.  Just an idea.


----------

